# Restauration einer Sealey Supreme



## Dübel (12. April 2020)

Der Neuaufbau der schweren Balzer-Rute (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/heavy-duty-ausgangsbeschraenkung.349241/page-3) diente nur als Fingerübung für ein Projekt, dass nun schon seit zwei Jahren auf seine Vollendung wartet. Einen kompletten neuen Ringsatz habe ich schon vor Monaten besorgt. Ich hatte nur nie die Zeit, mich an diese Arbeit zu machen.




Immerhin warten hier 60 Intermediates, also funktionslose Zierwicklungen, darauf, neu gebunden zu werden.






Auch muss der Griff an einer Stelle ausgebessert werden und die Steckhülsen sitzen nicht mehr fest. 
Die Restauration wird einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen. Aber die Zeit habe ich im Moment ja zwangsläufig.


----------



## Dübel (21. April 2020)

Ich hatte noch ein paar andere Dinge zu tun und musste auch noch auf eine Garnlieferung aus England warten. Aber jetzt geht es weiter mit der Restauration.
Heute hab ich mich mal um den Spitzenringe gekümmert. Der sah nicht gut aus.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Achateinlage hatte unzählige tiefe Riefen. Leider konnte ich das nicht so toll fotografieren.






Ich hab schon ein paar solcher Ringe erfolgreich gerettet. Zum Glück ist Achat relativ weich, so dass sich nach etwas Vorarbeit mit feinem Schleifpapier die Einlage wunderbar glatt polieren lässt.  
Bei dem Ring hier mit einem Innendurchmesser von etwa 3,5 mm war das zugegebenermaßen eine ziemliche Fummelei und hat gut zwei Stunden gedauert.






Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen. Die Einlage ist wieder perfekt glatt und wird auch feinste Schnur nicht mehr beschädigen.


----------



## Dübel (23. April 2020)

Stück für Stück geht es weiter mit der Arbeit.
Der Griff hat eine sehr unschöne Schadstelle. Um die zu reparieren benötige ich Korkscheiben von einigermaßen gleichmäßiger Dicke. Die könnte ich natürlich irgendwo bestellen. Viel erheiternder ist aber, ein paar Flaschen Sekt zu trinken.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der obere Teil des Sektkorkens ist meist aus Verbundkork und somit für hübsche Restaurationen ungeeignet. Ich hab aber daraus schon komplette neue Griffe gebaut. Ist funktional und hält.
Wenn es schön ausschauen soll, ist vom Sektkorken nur die unterste Schicht zu gebrauchen, die aus massivem Kork besteht.
Das Problem ist nur die konische Form.






Da helfen nur ein paar Minuten Wasserbad in der Mikrowelle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt sind die Korken wieder fast zylindrisch und sie bleiben auch so, wenn sie wieder ganz trocken sind. Viel Wasser nehmen sie ohnehin nicht auf.

Mit einem scharfen Messer schneide ich nun die die Naturkorkschicht ab.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wie ihr hier sehen könnt, entspricht die Dicke der Scheiben recht exakt den einzelnen Ringen des vorhandenen Griffs.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Feinheiten werden jetzt noch zurecht geschliffen.






Die nächsten Schritte folgen morgen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2020)

Besten Dank @Dübel für die schöne Anleitung das beantwortet mit viele offene Fragen.
Könntest du evtl den Aufbau der Scheiben bzw dem zentrieren der Scheiben noch zeigen, wäre echt nett von dir.


----------



## eiszeit (24. April 2020)

Von mIr auch, Danke für den Beitrag. Stimmt ganz genau, warum nicht was gebrauchtes wiederverwenden.
So handhabe ich es auch.


----------



## Dübel (28. April 2020)

@dawurzelsepp 
Gebohrt werden die Korkscheiben für dieses Projekt nicht.

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte. So mache ich also mit der Reparatur des Griffs weiter.


----------



## eiszeit (28. April 2020)

Da bin ich gespannt wie das wird.
Aber das ist das Problem bei Korkschäden die innen im Korkgriff liegen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. April 2020)

@Dübel 

Besten Dank schon mal für die weitere Dokumentation.
Ich entnehme den Fotos das du nicht wie ich angenommen hab den ganzen Kork austauscht sondern nur den defekten Teil. 
Den weißen Kleber zu urteilen handelt es sicher um Holzleim. Da ich ja auch noch eine ältere Rute habe wo ein Defekt im Korkgriff ist könnte ich deine Methode mal versuchen bevor ich groß alles neu mache.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2020)

@dawurzelsepp 
Genau, der weiße Kleber ist wasserfester Holzleim. Der hält bei Kork sehr gut.

@eiszeit 
So ist es geworden ...
	

		
			
		

		
	















Natürlich wird man immer sehen, dass an dieser Stelle eine Reparatur ausgeführt wurde. Aber bei der Restauration so einer schönen Rute möchte ich persönlich so wenig wie möglich verändern. Der Korkgriff war ja größtenteils in Ordnung. Nur dort, wo immer die Rolle hing, war ein Stück sehr schadhaft. Mit der hier gezeigten Methode konnte ich den Griff minimalinvasiv funktionstüchtig machen.


----------



## eiszeit (29. April 2020)

Super, man sieht das es fachgerecht gemacht wurde.

Früher wenn an einer Norisrute was zum reparieren war, da brachte man die Rute auch wieder zum reparieren zu Noris.
Das sah man auch, ist halt so. Ich glaub sogar Noris schrieb dann noch "überarbeitet" drauf.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. April 2020)

Was man an deiner Arbeit sehr schön sieht ist das du dir Zeit lässt und nichts überstürzt, das zeugt von einer guten Arbeit


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2020)

Heute sind die Steckhülsen dran. Sie hatten deutliche Patina. Sicher könnte ich die so lassen. Die Funktion ist ja weiter gewährleistet. Aber ich hatte mal Lust, das Brünieren auszuprobieren. So werden üblicherweise die Messingsteckhülsen behandelt.






Zunächst muss die Hülse möglichst gleichmäßig poliert werden. Ich hab sie dazu mit Kork ausgestopft und dann einen Gewindestab als Achse hinein gesteckt. Mit Hilfe einer Bohrmaschine kann ich so die Hülse schnell drehen und gleichzeitig mit 320er Schleifgitter sehr fein schleifen.









Das ging bei der unteren Hülse prima. Die obere saß so fest, dass ich sie an der Rute belassen und dort genauso poliert habe. Wie ich das bewerkstelligt habe überlasse ich hier mal eurer Phantasie ...






Die Grundlage einer gleichmäßigen Brünierung ist ein perfektes Schleifbild und die makellose Sauberkeit des Werkstücks.
Wenn beides passt ist der Rest ein Spaziergang.






Brünierflüssigkeit auftragen, einwirken lassen, mit Wasser abwaschen, fertig!







Die große Hülse ist sehr schön gleichmäßig gefärbt. Die kleine Hülse, die das Mittelteil der Rute mit der Spitze verbindet, hat am unteren Rand die Schwarzbeize nicht so gut angenommen. Das ist mir aber egal. Da wird einfach drüber gewickelt und gut ist.






Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter sind sicherlich die zwei eingestanzten Punkte an beiden Steckhülsen aufgefallen. Die gleichen Markierungen finden sich an den entsprechenden Gegenstücken. So konnte der Rutenbauer bei der Produktion immer sehr leicht die passenden Paare finden.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (16. November 2020)

Bei der Überarbeitung einer Erie von DAM habe ich unter anderem den Korkgriff komplett erneuert. Die Korkscheiben sind in dem Fall ebenso wie beim Kollegen aus Sektkorken "gewonnen".
Nebenbei: der Handgriff ist jetzt 50cm lang und steht einer leichten Grundrute besser zu Gesicht. Diese Erie ist jetzt nämlich 3teilig und hat das Spitzenteil einer Fliegenrute erhalten.

@Dübel: kannst du mir bitte deine Bezugsquelle für die Brünierbeize geben? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Dübel (16. November 2020)

Oh, da versteht einer sein Handwerk! Sehr schön die überarbeitete Erie, @Schuppenputzer Reinhard!
Du scheinst also deine gespließten Ruten auch zu benutzen! Prima! Ein Gleichgesinnter!

Die Brünierbeize hab ich im Internet dirket bei Ballistol bestellt. Die lässt sich super einfach verarbeiten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2020)

Ansonsten bekommt man die Ballistol Beize z. B. im Waffenladen, z. B. Frankonia, verschickt sie auch. Wenn es dann noch etwas edler werden soll, es gibt sie fuer Vorderlader auch in Braun.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (28. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super, man sieht das es fachgerecht gemacht wurde.
> 
> Früher wenn an einer Norisrute was zum reparieren war, da brachte man die Rute auch wieder zum reparieren zu Noris.
> Das sah man auch, ist halt so. Ich glaub sogar Noris schrieb dann noch "überarbeitet" drauf.



Stimmt, nachdem eine Rute bei Noris überholt worden war, konnte man das anhand eines Labels (siehe Bild) sehen.






Für Interessierte habe ich hier noch den alten Noris-Katalog von 1959 komplett hinterlegt:





__





						Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform
					

Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform.  You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




					gofile.io


----------

